# Show me your ferret set ups



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Im just curious, where do your ferrets live? Piccies please


----------



## Melissa27 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is Dorian and Dodger's set-up for when they aren't roaming around causing trouble in the rest of the house. 










It is a Ferret Nation 143 enclosure (about 87 inches high by 36 wide by 25 deep) with two ferret exercise pens attached together on the outside to make one big 24 square foot pen. As you can see, it has lots of of toys in it that both ferrets tend to gleefully move to the centre of the pen for no reason whatsoever that I can fathom.

It isn't overly pretty to look at, and is probably overkill for just two ferrets (especially since they are out a lot), but both boys seem to love it. To me that makes it worth it despite it the fact that it takes up roughly half of the room it's in.  They especially love their dig box that I put in there from time to time... it has ferret-safe corn and potato starch packing peanuts in it (they never eat them or put them in their mouths, but I wanted something safe just in case) and they go mad playing and bouncing around in that thing.

On a random note, my cat for some strange reason loves to hop in there from time to time and play with them, and when he does he regularly decides to wear that octopus toy as a hat.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

That looks amazing Melissa, I forgot I did this thread so Im glad you posted, I will have to take some pics of my own, not that its anywhere near as impressive as your boys home


----------

